# pics of our new goats



## nanne16 (Sep 19, 2014)

bo


 

 

 

 

 boer goats we found at stockyard...what do you think...tomorrow we start looking for a billy!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Sep 20, 2014)

They look nice! enjoy them.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Sep 20, 2014)

Very nice looking goats.   They will bring you endless joy and lots of work.   I am so in love with my little group of eight. Adding five more in the next 2 months.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 20, 2014)

the blackheaded Nubian cross is my fav but they all look nice.  good luck finding a good baby daddy.


----------



## nanne16 (Sep 20, 2014)

goats&moregoats said:


> Very nice looking goats.   They will bring you endless joy and lots of work.   I am so in love with my little group of eight. Adding five more in the next 2 months.


We went to stockyard today, and lo and behold, a goat farm was selling out...63 purebred boer goats. We got a nice buck and 4 does. I will post pics later. They are wonderful!


----------



## nanne16 (Sep 20, 2014)

goats&moregoats said:


> Very nice looking goats.   They will bring you endless joy and lots of work.   I am so in love with my little group of eight. Adding five more in the next 2 months.


Thanks....we added 5 more today. 1 buck and 4 does. Luckily a boer goat farm was selling out...registered goats...63 were sold!


----------



## nanne16 (Sep 20, 2014)

bloonskiller911 said:


> They look nice! enjoy them.


Thanks, and yes we will!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Sep 21, 2014)

Congrats! Welcome.


----------



## nanne16 (Sep 21, 2014)

goats&moregoats said:


> Congrats! Welcome.


Thanks!


----------



## Sumi (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 22, 2014)

Great looking goats!


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 22, 2014)

5 more!   wow,  let the games begin.  you are going to enjoy the a bunch.  congratulations


----------

